# Vintage Redline found at yard sale today.



## Cory (Aug 8, 2020)

Picked this 20" Redline this morning at a yard sale and not sure if its anything good. The owner told me he bought it for his son to race in the 1990 season so he figured he got it in 1988 or 1989. It looks newer than that to me but I don't know much about BMX. 
Any input would really be appreciated. 
Thanks
Cory K.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 8, 2020)

Game Changer : Aheadset
					

The best ideas are often the simplest, and you don't get much better, or simpler, than the original Aheadset headset.




					www.cyclist.co.uk


----------



## Cory (Aug 8, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> Game Changer : Aheadset
> 
> 
> The best ideas are often the simplest, and you don't get much better, or simpler, than the original Aheadset headset.
> ...



[emoji3][emoji106] Thanks Mr. Junkie.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Oct 8, 2020)

That is from the mid to late 1990's. Hence the brake mounts.


----------

